# Suitable bike for London to Paris cycle challenge



## Lucy.P (May 21, 2016)

Hello...i hope someone can help. I've just recently signed up to a London to Paris bike ride in September...something i've wanted to do for many years now as a fundraising challenge. My training has been ok but could be better. When filling out my registration form for the event i gave details of my bike, health and fitness etc as was requested. A few days after submitting my registration form i received a call from the organisers (European Cycling Tours), the gentleman was very friendly and we had a lengthy chat about how my training was going at the moment and he discussed targets regarding my training i should be looking to achieve in the following months leading up to the ride - he even offered to forward a training plan for me, but the thing that he was most concerned with was the make and model of my bike that i was planning to use. It is a rather old bike which i have used for almost everything over the last few years from popping down the shops to riding at the weekends with friends and family. The gentleman explained that i should really look to upgrade to a bike more appropriate to long distance riding and that is a little lighter than my current bike. He pointed out that many riders who sign up for these type of events will likely have reasonably nice aluminium/carbon fibre bikes with gears suited to riding over long distances and up lots of hills. He did say to perhaps visit my nearest 'Bike Hut' by Halfords as they offer good bikes and the staff 'should' help me with my sizing and set up. Not knowing anyone who is really that 'ua fait' with this sort of thing i really would be grateful for any advice on this matter.
Many thanks


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm sure there are people here who could offer useful advice, but please tell us about your current bicycle -- you only described it as "rather old." Also, what sort of riding are you doing in training? How long are your longest rides? The ride sounds like fun, but not overwhelmingly demanding -- about 165 miles over three days, and moderately hilly with about 7,000 feet of climbing. If you have a road bike that fits you and is in reasonably good shape, it could serve fine, even if it's not the latest lightweight carbon fiber, etc. But tell us about it.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm seeing 300 miles over 4 days, so not trivial. Ist day is 95 miles - London- Calais, and I'd assume there must be a cutoff time to make the ferry.

Not something to do without the right preparation and equipment.

Itinerary: London to Paris Cycle Ride


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

bikerjulio said:


> I'm seeing 300 miles over 4 days, so not trivial. Ist day is 95 miles - London- Calais, and I'd assume there must be a cutoff time to make the ferry.
> 
> Not something to do without the right preparation and equipment.
> 
> Itinerary: London to Paris Cycle Ride


julio, that's a different (and longer) ride than the one at her link. 
London to Paris | European Cycling Tours
In any event, any advice we might give is uselessly abstract without knowing what she's riding now, and what her experience and fitness are.


----------



## Lucy.P (May 21, 2016)

A quick update to everyone :-D
The big day came and with some trepidation I and a dozen or so other riders set off for Paris. My new Giant Escape bike was absolutely brilliant and i soon found i was keeping up ok with the group (which was brilliantly managed by our amazing cycle leader Jason at European Cycling Tours and once my confidence was up there was no stopping me. The gears i had worked really well and i was able to keep up with the boys most of the time on their super duper bikes and not having dropped handlebars made little if any consequence to my riding experience over the trip. Three days later we arrived in the Champs Elysee and the buzz was like nothing else i've ever experienced... it was absolutely brilliant!! I think i'm hooked! Now to sign up to another trip - especially with European Cycling Tours ...they were so brilliant! - so well organised and the leadership and support was amazing and i think there were a few on the trip that probably wouldn't have completed the whole tour if it wasn't for their amazing support, motivation and guidance...highly recommended!
Thankyou again everyone for your help in my search for a bike and i'm so glad i took the advice to talk to a local bike shop who were also brilliant who helped me finally find the bike that helped me achieve my dream.
I can't thank you all enough x


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Excellent. Glad to hear.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

That's great. Not to be negative about anything but FYI just because you did well with a hybrid (I googled Giant Escape) doesn't mean you wouldn't be better off with a drop bar or 'trekking bar' bike for long distance riding. It's not so much about the difference in the bike but the ability to ride with different hand (thus body) positions. So if you really ramp up the miles consider it. Riding super long distance with no real option to vary hand position doesn't work out well for many people.

But what works for you works for you so take it with a grain of salt.


----------

